# Cajun Shrimp Stuffed Portobello



## john3198 (Dec 17, 2009)

I was poking around yesterday and saw several threads about stuffed mushrooms and even found some about Portobello's.

I love to grill stuffed Portobello's, so why not try the smoker as many of you had done. They are like Fatties - you are only limited by your imagination. 

Here's my take on a smoked stuffed Portobello. Thanks to this who have posted on this forum for some nice ideas. 









We served it as a side with smoked prime rib last night. Great somkey and meaty flavor and the filling and shrimp were great. Try it!


----------



## bluefrog (Dec 17, 2009)

Wow that looks great.  I cook pbellas on the grill frequently but have only smoked them a couple of times.  Don't remember what I stuffed them with.  Will try this for sure.

Scott


----------



## fire it up (Dec 17, 2009)

Looks like a great recipe, though you got something wrong, 4 servings?
Only if I make 4 of them, I'm keeping a full cap to myself.  Luckily for me most around here don't care for shrooms.


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 17, 2009)

We love the stuffed portabellas around here. I had a sauce that we put on top that would sent this recipe over the top for sure. It's bolsamic vinigar sauce where you add it with dang it but then you drissle it over the top. But I really like the recipe you have given to us and your little tutorial that you have there. I thought I saw it with your prime rib that you did prior.


----------



## john3198 (Dec 17, 2009)

Tell me about that balsamic vinegar sauce again? Not sure I got it. Thanks.


----------



## fire it up (Dec 17, 2009)

Worked in a restaurant where the portabello's were marinated in a balsamic and olive oil marinade with lots of seasonings, then grilled like a burger.  They were great, not sure I would marinate that heavily before putting on the smoker but a mixture of olive oil, garlic, balsamic and some other herbs drizzled on one afterwards might be pretty good.


----------



## alx (Dec 17, 2009)

That is excellente John.Thanks for sharing this...


----------



## beer-b-q (Dec 17, 2009)

Looks Awesome...


----------



## john3198 (Dec 19, 2009)

Thanks for the compliments, guys. I like the idea of a balsamic drizzle - got to think about maybe a balsamic reduction with some EVOO herbs - thyme and oregano maybe, S&P, etc. Will play around with that. Kinda making a balsamic vinagrette. 

Doing 3-4 more Sunday.


----------



## rivet (Dec 19, 2009)

Wow, very nice! I don't understand how anyone could just have 1/4 and not want MORE 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Looks fantastic!


----------



## john3198 (Dec 19, 2009)

Rivet - it was up against smoked prime rib. Prime Rib won - - LOL


----------



## tarpon555 (Dec 21, 2009)

I just wanted to say thanks to John  for this recipe of the Cajun Shrimp Stuffed Portobello. We just finshed eating it along with my first Prime Rib and it was great and thanks again John and the rest of you guys for all the help.

Capt. Jim Lemke
Odessa, Fl


----------

